# Tesla Model 3 Battery Module Large Long Range 5k Miles



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model 3 Battery Module Large Long Range 5k Miles On Ebay

Price: $1,950.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/154428423075?


----------

